# DVR fee?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

do you have to pay the fee to use the features? can i record anything without paying the fee? and also, do i have to pay the fee to use the reciever at all?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The fee will be on new DVRs. Many people pay a Dishplayer fee as well. If you buy a new PVR-----510, 522, 921---You will have to pay the fee to record. Not sure why you want a DVR if you don't do that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2003)

i was looking at the free DVR deal. sry im a newbie. also will i be able to use the dvr at all as a receiver?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

*confused* said:


> i was looking at the free DVR deal. sry im a newbie. also will i be able to use the dvr at all as a receiver?


Not if you don't pay the DVR fee of $10 for top 50 package, $5 for top100 and 150 or its actually free for the everything package. If you want my opinion. What;s another $5? I wouldn't be able to understand someone who paid say $45 a month compared to $50 just not to have a DVR fee. It's well worth the minor fee.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> Not if you don't pay the DVR fee of $10 for top 50 package, $5 for top100 and 150 or its actually free for the everything package. If you want my opinion. What;s another $5? I wouldn't be able to understand someone who paid say $45 a month compared to $50 just not to have a DVR fee. It's well worth the minor fee.


Here's why - it is yet another of the supposed advantages of Satellite out the window.

The way it was:
Picture - Better on Satellite
Sound - Better on Satellite
Monthly Charges - Lower on Satellite
Equipment - Rental from Cable Co, buy and own from satellite

The way it is today:
Picture - better on cable
Sound - essentially the same, perhaps less drops on cable
Monthly charges - lower on cable due to locals and superstations fees plus per receiver fee 
Equipment - Rental from Cable Co, buy AND pay fee from satellite

IMO, satellite's days are numbered unless they figure out some way of distinguishing themselves. The one advantage they have today is better PVR's, but that's simply because cable has so many more customers that their units have to be less errorprone - which takes time.

PS. Im a Dish subscriber and have been for 7 years. I doubt I will be for another 7.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

jcrash said:


> Here's why - it is yet another of the supposed advantages of Satellite out the window.
> 
> The way it was:
> Picture - Better on Satellite
> ...


Sorry, don't know which cable company you're checking out but mine is a lot more expensive than Dish, and for less channels. Cable companies can keep their crap.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> Sorry, don't know which cable company you're checking out but mine is a lot more expensive than Dish, and for less channels. Cable companies can keep their crap.


I agree. For the channels I get, including locals, Dish is about $10 a month cheaper than cable. And as much as people complain about Dish's customer service, it's miles better than I ever got with cable, which is why I switched in the first place.

Dennis


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> I agree. For the channels I get, including locals, Dish is about $10 a month cheaper than cable. And as much as people complain about Dish's customer service, it's miles better than I ever got with cable, which is why I switched in the first place.
> 
> Dennis


$10 a month? Great...now amortize a $1000 PVR into that - oh, and you'll also need a new Dishpro and Dish too, and those will run a couple hundred more.

See what I mean?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

jcrash said:


> $10 a month? Great...now amortize a $1000 PVR into that - oh, and you'll also need a new Dishpro and Dish too, and those will run a couple hundred more.
> 
> See what I mean?


And how much does a cable HD PVR cost?

Oh, that's right they don't have one.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

Curtis0620 said:


> And how much does a cable HD PVR cost?
> 
> Oh, that's right they don't have one.


Yeah, they don't. So, how's yours working?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

So how can you use that argument when neither has one?

Bottom line: CABLE S"UCKS


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

my primary reason for having switched from cable to dish was features, not financials. Dish was slightly less expensive than my Time Warner (now Brighthouse) cable (about $10/mo) - and I got a few (just a few) extra channels for that if I factor in the rental of extra cable boxes for the two extra tvs - its about a dead heat. Now factor in the cost of buying the receivers and spreading them over a couple of years. Over a few years time - Dish is probably still slightly cheaper than cable, but not by a lot - and probably gets cheaper the longer you maintain the subscription. But I got the channels I wanted (not all of which were on cable), fee-free PVR, and the flexibility to take that anywhere should I pack up and move. Once you experience PVR - it is really, really hard to do without it... Sort of like putting air conditioning in cars


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Curtis0620 said:


> And how much does a cable HD PVR cost?
> 
> Oh, that's right they don't have one.


of course, neither does Dish yet -- maybe soon though (hope)


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

jcrash said:


> $10 a month? Great...now amortize a $1000 PVR into that - oh, and you'll also need a new Dishpro and Dish too, and those will run a couple hundred more.
> 
> See what I mean?


No, I don't see what you mean. The cost for my Dish equipment and installation was pretty comparable to the cost of cable installation. And I ended up getting all my equipment upgraded to Dishpro for free when they had problems installing the second dish. I did buy a 721 for $500, but Comcast doesn't offer DVRs in my area yet so I'd have to spend the same amount on a Tivo if I had cable.

Dennis


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2003)

Just wondering when this is to take effect? Thanks


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It has already taken affect. All current and future DVR's in production will have this fee (unless you sub to AEP) in which include 510, 522, 921, etc. All past DVR's (PVR's) will not have this fee as they are grandfathered (501, 508, 721). Dishplayers have had the fee in the past and will continue to have the fee and it is $10 a month.


----------

